# Bloodline Help



## swampcat95 (Sep 12, 2012)

I sent off for the pedigree on one of my male hounds and it had some Field Champions in the 1st and 2nd generation on the pedigree. I am not knowledgeable in the world of trial dogs. What can you tell me about FC Short's Pro, FC Line-o-Matic Andrew, FC Arnolds Super Short, and FC Acorn Springs Blue Dixie bloodlines?

Preacher, before you ask. Yes, the dog is a Tri-Colored Bluetick.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 12, 2012)

95, let me help you in what I call the DIVISION of Bloodline!!! Notice the" HASH MARKS" make the Major difference---

TRI-COLOR //// BLUE TICK    ----Really , the only Blood Line that I REAL familiar with is OAK HILL 

Kenny should know those bloodlines


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 12, 2012)

FC Short's Pro has produced over 100 field champions.He is in the Hall of Fame.We have been running shorts blood for over 10 years and very happy.Med speed line control and gears.Shorts crosses well with other spo blood lines.Go to espo magizine site and search them.Fc line o matic is out of pro also.he is smooth and clean and he is producing some of the best feild trial dogs in the south.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Those Short's dogs are gooduns!


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Sep 12, 2012)

Shorts Pro and Line-o-Matic Andrew very solid hounds and have thrown very solid rabbit hounds.  Have shorts pro in the kennels now, been looking for more line-o-matic for a while since my last 2 passed.  Very clean SPO style hounds, and from my experiences, the line-o-matic hounds were naturally deer proof.  Never once have i had to worry with the 10 or so I have owned over the years.


----------



## swampcat95 (Sep 12, 2012)

I had thought about breeding the dog to my Tate's Yogi bloodline female in the spring.  What is your opinion on that cross?


----------



## TRKbeagles (Sep 12, 2012)

You got some good bloodlines. If I'm not mistakin FC Grim Reaper is heavy Shorts bread, not to mention a lot of other FC's. Yogi is also a producer of nice dogs. Don't be surprised if you get some pups over 13" with the Shorts blood. Should be a nice cross. More importantly if you like how both dogs run and hunt, that should be the most important part of your decision. JMO.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 12, 2012)

TRKbeagles said:


> You got some good bloodlines. If I'm not mistakin FC Grim Reaper is heavy Shorts bread, not to mention a lot of other FC's. Yogi is also a producer of nice dogs. Don't be surprised if you get some pups over 13" with the Shorts blood. Should be a nice cross. More importantly if you like how both dogs run and hunt, that should be the most important part of your decision. JMO.



reaper is directly out of pro and Teddy Atkins -female line


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 12, 2012)

FC Arnolds Super Short, and FC Acorn Springs Blue Dixie,i cant find anything other these 2.can you post the ped.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Sep 12, 2012)

buckeyebunnyhunter said:


> reaper is directly out of pro and Teddy Atkins -female line



That's what I was thinking and Reaper has produced several FC's along with several others that are out of Russell Creek Kennels that are all Shorts breed.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 12, 2012)

Fred Sheetz  owns reaper.We had a female out Fc robert e lee which Fred owns and lee is out of pro.He has a few other Fc out of pro.Great hunt and line control.Seen Reaper run and he blew my mind.Great hunt, Flow and foot and flawless check work.Reapers only fault is that a lot of his off spring barked in the kennel.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Sep 12, 2012)

Very clean, very close, and too slow for my taste.  However, it it some of the best blood for competing in UBGF.


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 12, 2012)

Chuck Terry said:


> Very clean, very close, and too slow for my taste.  However, it it some of the best blood for competing in UBGF.



Chuck i agree with you 100%.


----------



## DeepCreek beagles (Sep 13, 2012)

Pro/bear (tates yogi) blood cross well together! Super sport is out of fc browns LA playground (robs diamond) and fc arnolds super poison ivey (tiney bull). Norm canoy owns him. Hes up in age not sure if hes still breeding him. Hope this helps.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 13, 2012)

Chuck Terry said:


> Very clean, very close, and too slow for my taste.  However, it it some of the best blood for competing in UBGF.



kill tons of rabbits with these slow hounds.not that slow.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 13, 2012)

DeepCreek beagles said:


> Pro/bear (tates yogi) blood cross well together! Super sport is out of fc browns LA playground (robs diamond) and fc arnolds super poison ivey (tiney bull). Norm canoy owns him. Hes up in age not sure if hes still breeding him. Hope this helps.



thanks.robs diamond will put the hunt and foot in that ped.


----------



## swampcat95 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I really like the dog and he has gears.  He is a checking machine.  When I first got him, I was afraid he would be too slow, but when I put him with my other dogs he stays right in it.  I have uploaded his pedigree.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 13, 2012)

swampcat95 said:


> Thanks guys.  I really like the dog and he has gears.  He is a checking machine.  When I first got him, I was afraid he would be too slow, but when I put him with my other dogs he stays right in it.  I have uploaded his pedigree.



Holly cow that is a loaded ped.Got my favorate is in there also,Thongap.You will kill a bunch of bunnys.Just because they are spo bred don`t mean they can`t hunt.Thorn gap dogs are know for there extreme hunt,I will take him.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 13, 2012)

The top of your hound is all shorts.Here is a good thread form another board about Pd Shorts Breeder and owner of pro.
http://espomagazine.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=39613&highlight=shorts+pro


----------



## swampcat95 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks Buckeye.  When I got the pedigree, I had heard a lot about some of the hounds and that made me curious.  The dog had almost been exclusively trialed with the occasional gun hunt until I got him.  I purchased him to hunt with and introduce some good blood into my breeding program.  He packed up well with my dogs and is not shy to the gun.  He just turned 4 and he is a fine looking hound.  Will try to post pictures soon.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice pedigree. You will definately put some good blood in your kennel. He should be a real nice hound. I don't have any of that blood, but know several people that do. Good Luck with him.


----------



## johndu (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a female directly off Grim reaper. I have no complaints with this dog. Great rabbit dog. I have not feild trailed her. I have 4 pups off her & my choptalk male that I am getting ready to start hope they turn out like mom. You have a well bread male there good luck you should be happy with him.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 14, 2012)

I have been running and hunting shorts breed hounds for years.Have turned many ex feild trial hounds in to great hunting hounds.I like the chop talk line also.I don`t trial but have many field trial  and spo breeders up this way that really benefit us when we need to reload our pack.Only draw back is most are not trash broke but we take care of that in fast order.


----------



## swampcat95 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is a picture of the dog that I said I would get posted.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice looking hound.Looks like he will be running some bunnys back to the gun.


----------

